# aes fridge problems



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi I have an AES II electrolux rm6505 fitted to my hymer 680.
I have a problem in that the fridge doesnt want to run on 240v ac even when hooked up. I have 240v in the van as i have tested a few sockets and they are live.
The van appears to only have one breaker and thats on.
I have removed the top panel and can see the famed black box, unfortunately i cannot get at it to check the fuses as the manual states without removing most of the surrounding cabinet 
Two questions , is there a plug/skt that this fridge is connected into (as per the electrolux manual) or didn't hymer bother ?
If I cant get it working can anyone suggest a nice replacement given all the issues there seem to be with AES


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*AES*

Hello,

Have you got power to the 24v heater on the back of the fridge?

Trev.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

i will check that in the morning. i notice that the internal mamp cn be a bit erratic however that seems to be powered by the main 12v so i guess thas a sticky switch. will check the heater out in the morning ta. (although thinkins about it aes is always trying to go on gas so i guess it doesnt think there is 240v )


----------



## Denboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Alunj,

This was my experience with a brand new van :
Fridge operated on 240v on handover but not at destination.
If under guarantee Dometec will come out to you ( from their local service depot ) and fix the problem.
This I arranged, and they discovered that there is a 3 pin plug at the back of the fridge which didn't connect properly presumably due to vibration .
The service engineer tightened the connection and it has functioned OK on 240V ever since ( 9months and 5000 miles ).

Although this was a simple fix ,the engineer did have to pull out the fridge to access the plug and this entailed disconnecting the gas connection.
Hoping this helps,
Denboy


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*aes fridge*

i have the same problem, mine will run on gas (it is now) and 12v, but not 240v....i've been told by a caravaning (tugger) mate that it will be the leccy thermostat....i've decided to leave it till my return to uk in march, when i'll entrust it to my friendly electrician.almost anything mechanical ,i can rectify, but water and electicity have minds of their own! :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: aes fridge*



slaphead said:


> i have the same problem, mine will run on gas (it is now) and 12v, but not 240v....i've been told by a caravaning (tugger) mate that it will be the leccy thermostat....i've decided to leave it till my return to uk in march, when i'll entrust it to my friendly electrician.almost anything mechanical ,i can rectify, but water and electicity have minds of their own! :lol:


More likely to be the 240v heater blowing open circuit. AES fridges use thermisters or NTC's. If you have a manual switchover unit then if it is the older type it will have a mechanical thermostat.

Trev.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

Well its working again today !?
There is 240v on the heater. The fuse afaik is ok (given that you cant check the fuse without removing the fridge )
It seems to have a mind of its own. Sometime 240 is ok others its like ther is no 240 present so it goes gas/12v


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*aes fridge*

:roll: thanks trev....run that by me in english mate (am i thick or what?)
seems that alunj's problem is exactly as mine is.
if you sus it alunj,can you let me know.....mine also runs on leccy for a while then switches off(red light flashes), and goes to gas.
obviously something gets hot (thermo) then switches off.
:roll:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lecky*



alunj said:


> Well its working again today !?
> There is 240v on the heater. The fuse afaik is ok (given that you cant check the fuse without removing the fridge )
> It seems to have a mind of its own. Sometime 240 is ok others its like ther is no 240 present so it goes gas/12v


Hello,

Can you let us have the model number?

Trev.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

Indeed.
Its a 2001 Electrolux RM 6505 AES II


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

and its gone off again this morning. AES light flashing red , 240 V present


----------



## 89194 (May 16, 2005)

*AES fridge fault.*

Hi AlunJ,

I had a similar problem with mine intermittently not picking up 240v. It was found to be a fault in the circuit board, a black box about 4 inches square behind the control panel. Can't remember the model number at present but it is a 135litre fridge freezer with the control panel at the top.

A replacement circuit board was £117 plus vat and it cured the problem. A paid a service agent £70 to fit it but I could have done it myself!

John.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

A couple of agents have quoted 200 GBP plus for the box !
Fitting it will involve removing the fridge ! The shelf above wont shift and there isnt enough room with out removing that


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi alunj,

the board on mine is on a carrier. two screws, one each side, then the front rail with carrier and board attached slides out. easy to change and available from ashbridge domestic. next day delivery. make sure 240v unplugged and 12v switched off.

cheers
simon


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

you sir are a star, you know what they say another set of eyes. I have looked at that so many times and the penny didnt drop that i could slide that tray out !

So I have access to the black box, now for some testing. I am told that if the mains drops below about 210V it will go to gas. So I need to measure that.
I also found a wealth of info here

http://www.rvmobile.com/Tech/Trouble/Index.htm

it seems that the american have so many problems they redesigned the board and you can buy a 110v dinosaur brand replacement. I have emailed to see if they do a 240 !

here is a pic of the beastie

__
https://flic.kr/p/2118110149


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Board*



alunj said:


> Indeed.
> Its a 2001 Electrolux RM 6505 AES II


Yes as the others have stated it will most likely (99.99999999% certain) be the main control PCB. There used to be a company Preston way who repaired them but no longer do due to lack of demand!.

£127 is the price from Dometic/Electrolux.

Do you know if you Have you been hooked to mains with reverse polarity, bad earth or voltage?.

Trev.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

am monitoring for low voltage over the next few days, polarity is fine, this is happening at home on the drive. earth is good and tested.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

The guys over at dinosaur are being very helpful.
They hope to be able to do a 240V version of their board. (which reatils at about 100 US so about 50 quid)

We are currently ruling out 'ripple' from the 12v charging system. Thsi can often cause problems, the way we are doing that is by disconnecting the hookup the connecting just the fridge to the mains ruling out the charger unit and powering the fridge electronics with clan 12v from the lesuire batt. If this stops the problem they have a simple fix.

Will let you all know....


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

well it didnt, its better but not perfect. So it looks like board replacement time


----------

